# Robo Smurf



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Campagnolo wheels and brakes with Di2? You betcha!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

What? No Lightweights? 

Looks amazing, I'm very jealous of all the bikes you get to play with


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

low profile is the way to go


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

The color outside is much better than that captured by the inside photos.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

show us your PR99 Jbartmc ;-)


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the fat tubes on the EPS and they're even more pronounced on a smaller frame...bring back the C50 Ernesto!


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

likewise chuckice, am so glad i got one of the last EP ;-)


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

JeremyP said:


> likewise chuckice, am so glad i got one of the last EP ;-)


I don't blame you...the EPS just looks bloated to me.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Lovely colour scheme and wheels, but I agree, looks too chunky. Give me an Extreme C any time....with Lightweights or Hyperons!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

In comparrison to other frames of this calibre the EPS has quite small tubes. I find it very classic looking when you put it next to a Noah/Ulteam/Cento/Dogma or whatever else.
By the way, this bike is sick.
And why would you use Lightweights when you could use Hyperon's? They are almost the same price.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree it is certainly more classic looking than the frames you list...I just prefer more classic slimmer tubing, that's all. I have both Lightweights and Hyperons and they are fantastic wheels. Lightweights are just lighter and have a deeper profile.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

oldtrackie said:


> I agree it is certainly more classic looking than the frames you list...I just prefer more classic slimmer tubing, that's all. I have both Lightweights and Hyperons and they are fantastic wheels. Lightweights are just lighter and have a deeper profile.


Not debating that LW are high quality. I was just sayin that if someone were to offer me a set of Hyperon's or a set of LW's , I would take the Hyperon's every time. For a number of reasons.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

If you like Hyperons, ride the Edge 1.25, makes the Hyperons feel like heavy clinchers. Check them out on my EP: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=204196


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you give me some reasons?
Do not LW wheels live up to their expectations?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

donevan said:


> Can you give me some reasons?
> Do not LW wheels live up to their expectations?


1 Servicablity
2 I prefer low profile wheels
3 The campag hubs are, well, campag hubs. The LW are not campag hubs. That sould be enough of a reason right there.
4 The Hyperon's say Campagnolo on them.

Don't get me wrong, LW are real nice and I would ride the hell out of them if someone gave them to me. But if I had that kind of coin (my own money) to spend on wheels, I would by Hyperon's.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> In comparrison to other frames of this calibre the EPS has quite small tubes. I find it very classic looking when you put it next to a Noah/Ulteam/Cento/Dogma or whatever else.
> By the way, this bike is sick.
> And why would you use Lightweights when you could use Hyperon's? They are almost the same price.


Just because things cost the same doesn't mean they are the same thing. With that said, I like the Hyperons and the Boras. A shame I cannot sell a $3,000 wheelset to my wife. Hence, the reason I ride Zipps.

I think the actual intent behind the Lightweight comment was jest in that it seems as though most of the bikes built by Krakken have Lightweight wheels on them.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> 1 Servicablity
> 2 I prefer low profile wheels
> 3 The campag hubs are, well, campag hubs. The LW are not campag hubs. That sould be enough of a reason right there.
> 4 The Hyperon's say Campagnolo on them.
> ...


On that you and I agree. When I have $3,000 to drop on a set of wheels it will be on a set of Hyperons to replace the older Zipp 202's I have.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind answer.

In my country(South Korea), low profile wheels are ostracized for no clear reasons. LW wheels are admired by most riders maybe because of its crazy cost which seems to guarantee wheels' great performance. Some people obsessed with showing off their $2k bikes are arguing that there is an unbelievable difference between high profile and low one. How do you think about it?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

donevan said:


> Thanks for the kind answer.
> 
> In my country(South Korea), low profile wheels are ostracized for no clear reasons. LW wheels are admired by most riders maybe because of its crazy cost which seems to guarantee wheels' great performance. Some people obsessed with showing off their $2k bikes are arguing that there is an unbelievable difference between high profile and low one. How do you think about it?


Well, there is a difference in how they ride/perform. The feel of a low profile wheel vs. a 58mm deep wheel is unbelievable. Especially in 30kph cross winds. Is it better? That's a debatable question.
Cheaper can mean better, and often it does.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

You build a nice ride Kraken. I still love the avalanche


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't think Lightweights look too bad...


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

donevan said:


> Thanks for the kind answer.
> 
> In my country(South Korea), low profile wheels are ostracized for no clear reasons. LW wheels are admired by most riders maybe because of its crazy cost which seems to guarantee wheels' great performance. Some people obsessed with showing off their $2k bikes are arguing that there is an unbelievable difference between high profile and low one. How do you think about it?


There is an unbelievable difference in crosswinds.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

Quoted from mtbbmet

_Well, there is a difference in how they ride/perform. The feel of a low profile wheel vs. a 58mm deep wheel is unbelievable. Especially in 30kph cross winds. Is it better? That's a debatable question.
Cheaper can mean better, and often it does.
_

Sorry mtbbmet, I did not see you had already raised the same argument.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Jeremy P, 
Check this out: http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70751
By the way, where did you het the EP in PR00?
CPP (alias fick)


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks fick, i just replied. got it in the states last year, none in the size or colour from my contacts in asia, australia or the uk. only option these days is really an eps. maybe ask pista, he seems to have some cool stuff in stock.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> In comparrison to other frames of this calibre the EPS has quite small tubes. I find it very classic looking when you put it next to a Noah/Ulteam/Cento/Dogma or whatever else.


+1

I'm so tired of seeing monocoque top tubes that are pencil thin, or get larger as it meets the headtube (or seattube), or arches even (pretty stupid for purposes of standover height). At least the tubes on the EPS stay the same diameter throughout.

And consider the fat tubes as more canvas for the acclaimed Colnago artwork. The problem with the Master Lite is the tubes are so thin you can hardly see the artwork unless you get up close. For $5,500, you at least get more paint for your money .

And on the other hand, big frames in Master Lite or Extreme-C look spindly due to the small diameter tubes.

The day that Colnago sponsors Team Columbia (we wish), is the day nobody thinks a 2010 EPS look bloated, because you will see all the pics of Cavendish in the mags doing his victory salute on a 50-52 cm frame. He's a little guy, around 5'6" or 5'7' or so. Most of the pros are small too so they ride small frames. The pros in general ride frames on the smallish size and use lotta seatpost to get an aero tuck.

Although Colnago is sponsoring BBox Telecom, don't think we will see them much in the winner's circle this year. On top of that, they will be riding the sloping frames so the tubes will look even bigger. I was reading the latest issue of CycleSport and they don't even mention that team for the TDF! Maybe they won't get to ride it like they did last year?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Coming soon!*



JeremyP said:


> show us your PR99 Jbartmc ;-)


In a couple of weeks, once all parts are received and it is built, I will post the pics.


----------

